# Feed USB memory through an SD port?



## oldsloguy (Sep 7, 2009)

My new car has a stereo with a USB card reader. Is there any adaptor that would allow me to feed music stored on a USB stick into the SD Card slot?

Thanks


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

not that I am aware of.


----------



## oldsloguy (Sep 7, 2009)

lcurle said:


> not that I am aware of.


Thanks for the info! :wave:
appreciate it.


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

Mobidapter


----------

